# DIY Arrow Spinner



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

I had a couple aluminum extrusions sitting around, and figured they'd make for a good base for an arrow spinner.

Parts:
Qty 4 608ZZ Skate Bearings $2
Qty 4 M6 x 30mm bolts $1
Qty 4 M6 Nuts $1
Qty 8 #6 Washers $1
Qty 1 22" Aluminum Extrusion $3
Qty 2 3D Printed End Mounts... $3

Total Cost: $11 (probably could be cheaper if I bought some of the stuff from Grainger...)

It works pretty well. I'm gluing the ends on with rubber cement right now. I have a laser diode from a laser pointer. I'm going to redesign one of the ends so you can point it down the circumference of the shaft so that any flex or imperfections will glow red when spinning. I'm also going to make a dremel mount with a ruler slot on the end so it can be used for arrow cutting etc... 






Open to any suggestions


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I like it


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, I'm getting the laser diodes this Friday I hope. I'm going to mount an arm that sticks out and is adjustable, so you can point it down the shaft.. I'm gonna make a few of these seeing as how I have the parts. I'll sell them for little over cost if anyone is interested. I'd like to get some feedback and improve it some...


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

Very interesting...but what are "3D printed end mounts"? Cant figure out what those are made from....


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

I made them out of PLA plastic. It's a hard thermoplastic. Very Rigid.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

dbeaven said:


> I made them out of PLA plastic. It's a hard thermoplastic. Very Rigid.


Ah, well that makes it a little less DIY for me, or anyone else that doesn't have a 3D computer controlled, CNC, water jet thing in the garage. Looks great though!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

on the insert end install a piece of alum. angle to which you can clamp a file to make sure your cut is square. you may have to change the bearing location on the insert end to do this. just an idea.


----------



## jeepman12 (Nov 5, 2011)

looks good great job


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

Ordering some more aluminum extrusions. Thinking a 22" length from bearing to bearing should accommodate most arrows... Sound about right?


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

Printing a new one with laser/sanding mount. Sold my other one already, so using this as an excuse to make it a little better. I'll post some pics tomorrow, hopefully the laser lines up right...


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Jimbo45 said:


> Ah, well that makes it a little less DIY for me, or anyone else that doesn't have a 3D computer controlled, CNC, water jet thing in the garage. Looks great though!


For some reason i found this hilarious! :laugh:

OP, Nice spinner.. Blows mine out of the water!


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! I put this on the back burner, but I have enough parts to make like 6 more of these. I'll post them up when I have them done if anyone wants one for cost plus like $5. I think they'll ship in those USPS flat rate boxes for cheap.


----------



## tbassfd (Jul 26, 2008)

Inline skates @ yard sales, might save a little.


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

tbassfd - Actually the 608ZZ bearings im using are the same as inline skate ones. I bought 100 in bulk, and saved a fair amount on them. They'll last forever.


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

For those of you PMing me to make you one, just wanted to let you know the only filament I have at the moment for the 3D printer is *purple *for the ends, until I'm able to buy some more black filament the ends will be that color. Also, if you send me a logo or something I can make a custom relief in the 3d printed ends for you. Nothing too complex though, it might come out blurred, and I only have limited time..

Also, I did some research and the flat rate shipping is about 15 bucks. I'm trying to get a hold of a small flat rate box to try and see if it will fit diagonally.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

3D printing and milling machines are easy to make/well-documented since the opensource revolution took off --- affordable too ~$300 for a small mill, http://www.shapeoko.com which can be easily converted to 3D printing.

Two new printer designs are reprap simpson and morgan.


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got 3 made, returning PMs


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

pm sent, thx Dan


----------



## justinmchael903 (May 3, 2012)

How much you asking


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

$32 shipped. Trying to get the square tubing for cheaper. Working on a laser attachment, you set the arrow in, turn on the laser and adjust so it is just barely lighting up the arrow, spin it and look for changes in brightness...


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

thats pretty slick


----------



## JaXXas (Jun 18, 2013)

I got mine today! Pretty cool, can't wait to play with it!


----------



## dbeaven (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got the aluminum extrusions to make 10 more spinners. I'm going to get started and post pics when they're ready.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Pretty nifty. I want to try making one soon.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice post, very well done thanks for sharing.


----------

